
Homeland Security bans laptops, large electronics on all Europe-U.S. flights - jboydyhacker
http://www.nydailynews.com/news/national/dhs-bans-laptops-large-electronics-europe-u-s-flights-article-1.3153743
======
jboles
Fake news.

Headline says: "Homeland Security bans laptops, large electronics on all
Europe-U.S. flights".

Article says "The Department of Homeland Security is prepared to ban laptops
and other electronics larger than a cellphone".

So, which is it?

